# Whats your favourite style? Images welcome :D



## PBunnieP (Dec 14, 2008)

Mine would be something a little *quirky* and *cute*... if sexy then it's *sweet sexy* [I can't pull off the in-your-face-sexy look]. But it ALWAYS has to be girly and sweet. Something like this... LOVE her style....and LOVE the model. Renovating myself to be more like her, hahaha. 
Her name is Lena Fuji.







































Whats YOUR style?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 14, 2008)

I like a lot of the stuff Ashley Olsen wears. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I like a lot of the stuff Ashley Olsen wears. I'll post pictures later._

 
Is she the classy one? or the bohomian one? One of them goes WAY too far with the vintage look.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Dec 14, 2008)

Urban Outfitters is basically my style lol 
I LOVE absolutely everything they have haha


----------



## christinakate (Dec 14, 2008)

Audrina Patridge most def.


----------



## Brie (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey is that PINKY magazine???
I am having a hard time finding it in Australia


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 15, 2008)

my style is simple, but different at the same time. 

I love wearing scarves, layers, uggs, boots..etc..oh yeah leggings!! I know I'm not over them lol.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 15, 2008)

i love the sexy secretary look.. I love professional clothing like pencil skirts, pumps, silk blouses, highwaisted dress pants, with a tiny kick of sexiness like fishnets, and more fitted tops.  - yeah yeah i am boring.
nothing to sleazy.. or looking like you're trying too hard.. The picture below IMO says stylish, and appropriately sexy.  Usually how I like to dress for work.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_i love the sexy secretary look.. I love professional clothing like pencil skirts, pumps, silk blouses, highwaisted dress pants, with a tiny kick of sexiness like fishnets, and more fitted tops. - yeah yeah i am boring.
nothing to sleazy.. or looking like you're trying too hard.. The picture below IMO says stylish, and appropriately sexy. Usually how I like to dress for work.















_

 
Nothing boring with this look. When I'm working (I'm a full time student) I have to get dressed up like this, but I think I'm more for the cozy style lol since I get to feel more down to earth etc.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 4, 2009)

Just bumping this post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lena has the cutest style, I think that part of it is because VIVI dresses her up a lot in the most adorable things...I think I love to look at those but I'd wear "toned down" version of her outfits, for sure.

**I posted a lot of LiLo because* NYLON *and *ELLE* dressed her in these photoshoots...not because I look up to her style : P..yeah...definitely not because of that.

I LOVEEEEEE a ton of different styles. I'll post more pics later cause I gotta go to work and I'm also lazy...lol..but in the mean time,

I love *motorcylce chic/edgy*:


























Sweet & dreamy, kind of like goddessy. Flowy, femenine pieces











*Flirty* - poufy dresses, girly frilly things, lace and ribbons







*Sexy business professional/casual*, kinda like what dominichulinda said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.forever21.com/images/look...90402-08.jpg?2






*Basic, but filled with personality* - a different take on basic pieces, simple casual tops camis and tees

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...E8me_Black.jpg

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...353_Purple.jpg

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...AM303_Navy.jpg






*Preppy, nautical *- polos and button downs, masculine pieces with a femenine touch

http://www.forever21.com/images/look...90402-03.jpg?1






http://www.forever21.com/images/look...90326-03.jpg?1


And just a touch of bohemian


----------



## Tahti (Apr 4, 2009)

I usually wear gothy/deathrocky stuff but with a bit more of a tailored edge... My colour palette is pretty much navy, black or dark red. Hence why my FOTD's are usually kind of 'weird', lol. Something like the next photo would be something that I'd wear most days, except with a skirt rather than leggings.

Sort of like this... (photo is copyright to RazorCandi)


----------



## aggrolounge (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I usually wear gothy/deathrocky stuff but with a bit more of a tailored edge... My colour palette is pretty much navy, black or dark red. Hence why my FOTD's are usually kind of 'weird', lol. Something like the next photo would be something that I'd wear most days, except with a skirt rather than leggings.

Sort of like this... (photo is copyright to RazorCandi)




_

 
Where do you get your clothes? Or do you make them?


----------



## Tahti (Apr 5, 2009)

I make some of my clothes, mainly my skirts/dresses and corsets... 
But I usually get the majority of them from Topshop or River Island xD I love getting my style called 'hardcore' or whatever by other altsy people when half my clothes came from high street stores LOL...
I get my shoes from Pennangalan Dreams mostly.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 5, 2009)

I've tried to define my style, but it's not really possible, lol.
I'm a metalhead and rock chick, with gothic and romantic influences (hence the username).
I'm a musician and music is my biggest influence in fashion. I am mostly influenced by men, (think of Metallica in tight skinny jeans, T-shirts, leather jackets and hi tops; Judas Priest in leather and studs with a bondage feel; Alice Cooper... from any era... but his "Trash" look is iconic) but I am still quite girly- I love makeup fashion and things like that. I have short hair like Keira Knightley in the movie Domino. I also wear a lot of skirts and I am obsessed with jeans, especially sass & bide (and love their pvc rats!)
If anyone is intrigued I will post photos.
I'm training to be an image consultant, hehe.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Apr 6, 2009)

Right now, I'm really into my black leather cropped bomber jacket with the sleeves scrunched up, a loose-fitting American Apparel summer shirt v-neck in lots of fun colors like sea green and purple, with black stocking-like leggings and an intense heel! I have to-my-butt stick-straight dark brown hair with bangs - think Lady GaGa but brown, so it looks pretty intense sometimes, especially with black Wayfarers! I work in pro sports, so most of the times I'm around all men in suits, so I love to be able to dress up and fun, even if it's just to the sports bar. There's only so many orange hockey sweaters and pinstriped baseball jerseys a girl can take! I definitely do the subtley sexy secretary look at work, since I still like to feel young womanly around all those boys (even if I am in the stands with a beer after hours rooting for our captain to take out theirs in a nasty hockey fight!). 

I'm also a hugeeee Juicy Couture fan, and love to kick back in their tracksuits or slip into a sweet little summer dress. Big, foufy tulle miniskirts are so me, and I love the white Balmain one at Bergdorf's (hey..I can dream!!). And of course, how could I forget the prep in me?! I think I'm pretty much a big mish mash of all different styles, and I definitely dress to how my mood suits me.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I make some of my clothes, mainly my skirts/dresses and corsets..._

 
That's awesome, I wish I could do that. I am planning on getting sewing lessons sometime so I can learn how to customise men's shirts. I've bought a few men's band shirts for this purpose but at the moment they're sitting in a drawer unworn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could make corsets because I have yet to find one that will fit, apart from expensive custom-made of course. Do you make the "real" kind with boning suitable for waist training? I like the idea of a smaller waist, but not the possible pain that entails.


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_my style is simple, but different at the same time. 

I love wearing scarves, layers, uggs, boots..etc..oh yeah leggings!! I know I'm not over them lol._

 
This is going to sound weird, but my mom saw your avatar and thinks we look alike. lol

Back to the subject... I like to wear really simple pieces and add interesting accessories. I usually wear alot of black when going out, but wear pretty colorful every day clothes.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_That's awesome, I wish I could do that. I am planning on getting sewing lessons sometime so I can learn how to customise men's shirts. I've bought a few men's band shirts for this purpose but at the moment they're sitting in a drawer unworn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could make corsets because I have yet to find one that will fit, apart from expensive custom-made of course. Do you make the "real" kind with boning suitable for waist training? I like the idea of a smaller waist, but not the possible pain that entails._

 
Sewing is fantastic ^_^ I started learning when I was about 9, I wanted to make cooler clothes for my Barbies... LOL. xD 

I'm completely self taught. Easiest way to learn how to make clothes IMO is to take apart clothes that you already have, e.g. a shirt, at the seams - then you can see how the pattern is cut and sewed together, etc. 

And GAH I know, mens band shirts x_x;; seems like they're the only kind I can ever find for the bands I like. Taking t-shirts/shirts in is the easiest thing in the world though! Sometime you have to forsake a bit of the picture on them if you want it really tight, but most of the time not. ^_^

And yup, I make corsets with the boning in them. Corsets should NEVER cause you pain to wear them, if they do, they're not made properly, or you're lacing down too quickly. I was really into waist training about a year ago, the only way to do it is to have patience and do it very slowly - you have to give your body time to adjust. I got my natural 24 inch down to 18, which is a pretty big reduction. Mostly I just lace my corsets though to about a 2-3 inch reduction, which is pretty wearable. Hope that helped! ^_^


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 7, 2009)

I like lots of different styles, but I think my absolute favourite style would be something along these lines ...









Obviously, that's not me and no, I don't actually dress like that, but if I didn't have to think about what's practical/acceptable for work etc., that's what feels most like me - buttoned right up to the neck, puffed shoulders and skirts right down to the ankles.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I like lots of different styles, but I think my absolute favourite style would be something along these lines ...









Obviously, that's not me and no, I don't actually dress like that, but if I didn't have to think about what's practical/acceptable for work etc., that's what feels most like me - buttoned right up to the neck, puffed shoulders and skirts right down to the ankles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's GORGEOUS. I love that style too. I love mixing Victorian-inspired items like blouses and boots with modern clothes like jeans. I'm not adverse to showing an appropriate amount of skin, but there is an elegance to covering up. I like the Gothic Lolita/EGL/Gothloli style too as the emphasis is on beauty, rather than "sexiness". I think it is always sexier than dressing to try and impress the boys with T&A! Lol.

TAHTI, thanks for your helpful post. 18" waist!? *faints* My waist is 25", now I feel huge, lol. Do you have any pictures of your creations?


----------



## Tahti (Apr 7, 2009)

No problem! ;D I don't wear corsets 24/7 anymore so I've just sold off a lot of my tinier corsets. I can still lace down to 20-19" though if I try ;D
I don't have many photos, but I could take some if I stop being lazy hehe! I've just finished a jacket so I might post that later..


----------



## gremlin (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else here watches Skins but I love Cassie and Effy's style, although I like Cassie's more. Cassie's style is very quirky, lots of layering, very delicate and girly.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 7, 2009)

i love anything girly, pink, sexy. nothing over the top with the sexy though, i like a lot of black stuff, too - i love jessica simpson's style, for example.. always so girly.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 8, 2009)

BEA3LS, I'm glad to see someone liked my style!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now if only I had more $$...and places to wear those pieces


----------



## luvsic (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRiNCiPESSAx4* 

 
_Right now, I'm really into my black leather cropped bomber jacket with the sleeves scrunched up, a loose-fitting American Apparel summer shirt v-neck in lots of fun colors like sea green and purple, with black stocking-like leggings and an intense heel! I have to-my-butt stick-straight dark brown hair with bangs - think Lady GaGa but brown, so it looks pretty intense sometimes, especially with black Wayfarers! I work in pro sports, so most of the times I'm around all men in suits, so I love to be able to dress up and fun, even if it's just to the sports bar. There's only so many orange hockey sweaters and pinstriped baseball jerseys a girl can take! I definitely do the subtley sexy secretary look at work, since I still like to feel young womanly around all those boys (even if I am in the stands with a beer after hours rooting for our captain to take out theirs in a nasty hockey fight!). 

I'm also a hugeeee Juicy Couture fan, and love to kick back in their tracksuits or slip into a sweet little summer dress. Big, foufy tulle miniskirts are so me, and I love the white Balmain one at Bergdorf's (hey..I can dream!!). And of course, how could I forget the prep in me?! I think I'm pretty much a big mish mash of all different styles, and I definitely dress to how my mood suits me._

 
girl where did you get your bomber jacket? I have a motorcycle one that's kind of shiney, but I want one that's more of a leather-y material. 

and I <3 juicy too!! I just can't afford their stuff! lol


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gremlin* 

 
_I don't know if anyone else here watches Skins but I love Cassie and Effy's style, although I like Cassie's more. Cassie's style is very quirky, lots of layering, very delicate and girly.


_

 
That's cute. I'd call it "Quirky Romantic Vintage Nouveau"


----------



## florabundance (Apr 8, 2009)

ahh amazing post - so interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally, I love a big mix of

Urban Chic:





Casual boho..or should that be hobo?






and flirty and pretty:







LOVE CLOTHES


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_ahh amazing post - so interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally, I love a big mix of

Urban Chic:



_

 
I like the outfit the girl on the left (with light hair) is wearing. It has some rockstar attitude


----------



## florabundance (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_I like the outfit the girl on the left (with light hair) is wearing. It has some rockstar attitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I knowww! They both lhave gorgeous outfits. I'd love to know who the dresses are by...I wish there was a way to find out


----------



## Briar (Apr 11, 2009)

My favorite style (at the moment) is Steampunk. I don't cosplay or anything, just really like the marriage of technology inspired elements with Victorian style.  I also love the post-apocolyptic style one sees in movies like Mad Max or Tank Girl. Since I work in a professional capacity as a manager for a health care agency I need to look professional and can't totally punk out like I want to, but I tend to add elements in everyday.  I love wearing crop pants with crazy socks, fitted blouses with Victorian elements, etc.  

I LOVE this look, and it is totally something I would wear to work (that's not me its an image from clockworkcoture.com, a steampunk clothing site):


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 11, 2009)

I love everything from AE jean skirts to Roxy hoodies to crazy sexy stilettos and pencil skirts, wedges, yellows, crisp whites, black cocktail dresses, cute cardigans, pearl necklaces, big Marc Jacobs shaes. I`m all over the place!
All inspirational looks from Polyvore.com


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_My favorite style (at the moment) is Steampunk. I don't cosplay or anything, just really like the marriage of technology inspired elements with Victorian style.  I also love the post-apocolyptic style one sees in movies like Mad Max or Tank Girl. Since I work in a professional capacity as a manager for a health care agency I need to look professional and can't totally punk out like I want to, but I tend to add elements in everyday.  I love wearing crop pants with crazy socks, fitted blouses with Victorian elements, etc.  

I LOVE this look, and it is totally something I would wear to work (that's not me its an image from clockworkcoture.com, a steampunk clothing site):











_

 
That's cute.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is a photo of me just about to go to a concert (a Beatles tribute!) last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please click on the thumbnail for a larger image!





("The Beatles" is made up of silver stud/diamante thingies but the camera didn't really pick it up. The ruffle skirt is sparkly too. I went for a black and silver theme. I <3 black. )

HELP! Does anybody why this image will not show when I insert it normally? It shows fine before I post it. It's definitely small enough. 799 pixels high by two hundred and something wide. It just won't work. Oh well, I've put up a thumbnail.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 13, 2009)

^
Anyone have a similar style?


----------



## zzoester (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm definitely not trendy or exciting....I have a job that forces me to be dressy and conservative so I wear either slacks or knee length skirts (sometimes pencil skirts) and sweaters or blouses and lots of cardigans. 
I love detailing.....which is definitely one of the reasons why I consider myself girly. I love lace and frills, ruffles, bows, ribbons, cool stitching, shimmer, cool buttons, etc. 

When I'm not at work I am a jeans girl but I love to dress up and ALMOST ALWAYS wear heels. I love to wear pink ALL THE TIME and my second and third fav colors are white and black. I would be happy wearing pink everyday of my life for the rest of my life. 

Heels with bows drive me crazy.....love them.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 14, 2009)

I love things that are eyecatching, yet undeniably stylish. Things that shine or have bold colours make me happy. And oversized stuff o_o


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 15, 2009)

I wear a lot of black & white and usually add a lil pop of colour with a clutch or heels.. like red or electric blue and tons of chunky gold jewellery

I love slouchy, sheer plain vests / tees teamed with skinnies or microscopic skirts and dresses! lol 

my style is quite inspired by people like Emmanuel Alt, Kate Lanphear, Nicky Hilton <3


----------

